# One More Day



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244914256119816192


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

That was really pretty creative.

I've always thought the ensemble itself, in terms of musical quality, could be placed beside Rossini if not Verdi.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

They must have had a fabulous time creating that.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I’d seen this on Twitter. Fabulous. If it doesn’t bring a smile to your face you must be a pretty poor creature indeed.


----------

